# Hands-on with the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 7, 2020)

> Matthew Vandeputte had a chance to put the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III through its paces at a Canon event back in December.
> Check out his hands-on video above, or read his thoughts on his blog here.



Continue reading...


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Jan 7, 2020)

Several videos just came out on Youtube. DP Review, Artaius, plus B&H has one too. Apparently the battery life is double, using the same battery. First impression from specs and previews, is Canon's new 1DX mk iii emerges as a sophisticated durable professional workhorse that makes Sony's very capable A9 ii seem more like high end consumer body.


----------



## edoorn (Jan 7, 2020)

Canon calls me an 'advanced amateur' in the slides


----------



## Kit. (Jan 7, 2020)

One thing I don't get from the reviews yet: does Canon implement full-blown touchscreen control on this camera? I see that people can select "Yes" and "No" with a touch, but all the other touchscreen uses I've seen are only for focus point selection.

Edit: found it:


> *4.8.2 New: Full Touchscreen Interface*
> When we say “new,” we need to be clear: this is new to Canon’s EOS-1D X series. Canon’s excellent touch-screen interface now comes to the top-of-the-line camera series, after having been a staple of operation in cameras like the EOS 5D Mark IV and mirrorless EOS


----------



## RobbieHat (Jan 7, 2020)

My impression from this video is about how far this camera has advanced its video capabilities. I am not a video shooter (I think I did it once as an experiment) but this review mentions at least 20 video centric advancements/capabilities/deficiencies and I have no idea what he is even talking about! As modern equipment is expected to serve multiple purposes I think the Mark III has hit the mark for many. 

Unfortunately, for me, I was hoping for a killer wildlife rig (for stills) with more reach or cropping capability then the Mark II. We certainly got major improvements in focusing capability and FPS (needed upgrades from the Mark II) but didn't see any improvement in MP. I will be interested in hearing how this rig handles extenders (1.4 and 2x) as this would be the likely way I would have to extend me MPs. I already own the 600mm f4L II and 1.4 and 2.0 extenders. I don't get good results today from these extenders on the 5DSR (no major surprise) and never went with the 7D MII as there were too many complaints about the system. If this system shows good improvement in those areas for BIF and wildlife portraiture (eye focus) then I might still get it. 

On the fence at the moment.


----------



## Jim Corbett (Jan 7, 2020)

Is it the video editing or the shutter/mirror sound is less loud than the 1dxII?


----------



## AccipiterQ (Jan 7, 2020)

RobbieHat said:


> Unfortunately, for me, I was hoping for a killer wildlife rig (for stills) with more reach or cropping capability then the Mark II. We certainly got major improvements in focusing capability and FPS (needed upgrades from the Mark II) but didn't see any improvement in MP. I will be interested in hearing how this rig handles extenders (1.4 and 2x) as this would be the likely way I would have to extend me MPs. I already own the 600mm f4L II and 1.4 and 2.0 extenders. I don't get good results today from these extenders on the 5DSR (no major surprise) and never went with the 7D MII as there were too many complaints about the system. If this system shows good improvement in those areas for BIF and wildlife portraiture (eye focus) then I might still get it.
> 
> On the fence at the moment.




That's how I feel.....People are flipping over the video capabilities...but isn't that what the C series is for? They're literal video cameras. I don't get why someone wouldn't get whatever the newest iteration of canon pro-video cameras are (or will be if a new one is about to be released) instead of the 1DX iii. A dslr isn't exactly the most comfortable thing to hold or mount for shooting videos and are naturally awkward in that regard when compared to a true video camera. I was hoping they'd go really big for wildlife still shooters. Maybe the high-res R? They could provide a crop mode on that to satisfy those wanting a 7Dii upgrade, and those wanting a new pro-body full-frame for wildlife at the same time.


----------



## Franklyok (Jan 8, 2020)

So IBIS was available in prototype, but made not into the final product.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 9, 2020)

I’ve watched a lot of videos, read the white papers and anything else I can find but haven’t seen any mention of the rumored intervalometer,other than a quick mention that ’stop motion video‘ wasn't supported. Anybody seen anything about it?


----------



## Jethro (Jan 9, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> I’ve watched a lot of videos, read the white papers and anything else I can find but haven’t seen any mention of the rumored intervalometer,other than a quick mention that ’stop motion video‘ wasn't supported. Anybody seen anything about it?


I've read several comments (elsewhere) complaining about the lack of it, and calling for it to be included in a firmware update (!).


----------



## AlanF (Jan 9, 2020)

One thing he doesn't like
_It's still a very big and heavy camera. This is obviously great for stability, durability etc however I'm very much sick of pulling my neck and back because of the weight of the 1D series._
He's ageing but not as old as me yet! I'd love something with the AF capability of the 1D series, but I could not consider the weight.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 9, 2020)

AlanF said:


> One thing he doesn't like
> _It's still a very big and heavy camera. This is obviously great for stability, durability etc however I'm very much sick of pulling my neck and back because of the weight of the 1D series._
> He's ageing but not as old as me yet! I'd love something with the AF capability of the 1D series, but I could not consider the weight.


Heavy the EOS 1 D ????
Ever tried a film era Leicaflex SL Mot ? You'd need (me too) a crane to lift it !


----------

